# (>'.')> It's starting to feel like autumn! <('.'<)



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Summer is drawing to a close, so I decided to do an autumn inspired FOTD, using warm golds and rust colours.



























Let me know what you think!


----------



## Rockell (Aug 23, 2006)

Gorgeous as usual! You always look stunning. I love Cranberry with your eye color.

BTW, is it really feeling like fall in Switzerland? I'm moving to Lausanne in two weeks and I can't wait to get away from the oppressive heat here in the US.


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Well not quite yet, but the hot temparatures from July have definitely cooled off. You need to wear a light jacket outside in the evenings now.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 23, 2006)

wow that's really pretty and lol i can't help but crack up at your avatar!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 23, 2006)

you look gorgeous! i love the lip colour


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 23, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_wow that's really pretty and lol i can't help but crack up at your avatar!_

 
It's a funny looking Weimaraner dog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 23, 2006)

Love the lips! Beautiful as always


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 23, 2006)

oh my gawwwwdddddd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MUST u BE so darned beautiful?????huh??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 huh??????????? u r absolutely GORGEOUS and your fotd's are fanFRICKINtastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it!!!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 23, 2006)

*








 I really love the lips!  I've been coveting Bronze CCB for a while now; but you've inspired me that it is definetely a MUST HAVE!!!!!*


----------



## lexi584 (Aug 23, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!!! I have most of those colours and we have the same eye and hair colour so I should be able to recreate the look as best I can. Oh, and you single-handedly convinced me to but Bronze CCB and I LOVE it! Thanks!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2006)

askfdj askjf oaie falk YOU ARE SO EMMEREFFIN GORGEOUS!


----------



## artemisa (Aug 24, 2006)

Your skin is always perfection!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

I really love the mix of Bronze CCB & Temptress Lipstick on you, it's so flattering!
I see that you used a Shu Uemura e/s on your look, have you ever tried the ME Brown? It'll be perfect with your green eyes, I swear, you should try it! 

BTW, I've seen on a topic that you liked Pat McGrath! I've made a post about her with pics of her beautiful work in the "General Makeup Discussion" section, if you want to have a quick look and drop a line


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 24, 2006)

I love your Makeups.


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 24, 2006)

so pretty. flawless as always


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 24, 2006)

This is hawt.  Very nice indeed.  I am really wishing Autumn/fall would just get here now as I am bursting to get my boots out.
I love fall colours and you look great in them.


----------



## Bre (Aug 24, 2006)

You captured "autumn" perfectly - nice one

Coming into Spring in aussie land - yeh! Bring on the sunshine & beach


----------



## Bianca (Aug 24, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 24, 2006)

hey julia u look pretty as always


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 24, 2006)

you look lovely~!


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 
_I really love the mix of Bronze CCB & Temptress Lipstick on you, it's so flattering!
I see that you used a Shu Uemura e/s on your look, have you ever tried the ME Brown? It'll be perfect with your green eyes, I swear, you should try it! 

BTW, I've seen on a topic that you liked Pat McGrath! I've made a post about her with pics of her beautiful work in the "General Makeup Discussion" section, if you want to have a quick look and drop a line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hey there, I think I actually have the Me Brown. I loooooove Shu Uemura eyeshadows, they are so intensely pigmented and have the texture of MAC's better Veluxe Pearls. If I could buy Shu Uemura all the time, I would!



...


Oh and about the Bronze CCB, it's quite versatile. I use it on my cheeks, my lips and on my eyes!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

oh btw, I am SICK with jealousy that you have to wear a jacket right now. 
It was 103 yesterday, and 113 in my backyard!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_Hey there, I think I actually have the Me Brown. I loooooove Shu Uemura eyeshadows, they are so intensely pigmented and have the texture of MAC's better Veluxe Pearls. If I could buy Shu Uemura all the time, I would!_

 
Hehe, coincidence! You're so right about Shu Uemura, and there is so much choice! I heart them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're really into this brand, I recommend you to try the UV Under Base, it helps even out the skin and its mousse texture is so incredible!! But maybe you know it already


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2006)

@ Shimmer - Yoinks! Although I'm used to those dreadfully hot summers too from when I was living in Montreal. Can't say I miss that humidity at all!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ Esperanza - Thanks for the tip! Problem is, there is no Shu Uemura store here in Switzerland. I bought them when I was on holiday in London at the Shu Uemura boutique near Covent Garden. I was in heaven there!! I didn't even buy anything at the MAC Pro store there, lol.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooh that's crap :crap: One day, if you come to France, there's a big store on the boulevard St Germain in Paris. And you're not so far from here! (well, depends on your location in Switzerland!).

Did you just say that you were unfaithfull to MAC


----------



## merleskaya (Aug 24, 2006)

Amazing!  I covet your lips <g>.  That combo makes for a stunning lip color...and your skin is TDF!

merleskaya


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 24, 2006)

oh yes ma'am. 

Of course, I like laying by the pool but at the same time we've had almost a month of hundred plus days. :/


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice look, your skin looks so glowy.


----------



## LolaStarz (Aug 24, 2006)

STUNNING as usual. I love your looks.


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 24, 2006)

I love this!  (and ya know, I think I'm gonna have to get me Bronze CCB.  you use it all the time and rock the hell out of it!  it looks so pretty!)  thanks for posting.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 24, 2006)

gorgeous as usual!


----------



## SingleWinged (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG Tell me your skincare routine right now you perfect-skinned sexy mama =(

Do you ever feel restricted to certain shades because of your eye color? I'm asking because my friend always complains she can't wear blues on her eyes because of her blue eyes.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Aug 24, 2006)

beautiful,absolutely marvelous!!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 24, 2006)

Very lovely and autumn-ish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 @ your avatar. Too cute!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Aug 24, 2006)

Your so freaking georgeous! Those colors make your eyes stand out like woah! Very autum-y Love it!


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingleWinged* 
_OMG Tell me your skincare routine right now you perfect-skinned sexy mama =(

Do you ever feel restricted to certain shades because of your eye color? I'm asking because my friend always complains she can't wear blues on her eyes because of her blue eyes._

 
I don't really have a special skincare routine! I use all drugstore products for my skin, and a face cream that contains spf 15 for everyday.

I don't really feel restricted but I don't like pinks, purples, and vibrant green shades on me. Green just washes out my eyes, I think, and overall I'm not a fan of pastel shades. I really like warm tones on me instead of cool shades, because I'm so fair so I want to add colour to it. That's about it.


----------



## babylinda (Aug 24, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## katisha (Aug 24, 2006)

Beautiful look!


----------



## angelica (Aug 25, 2006)

Looking great!


----------



## veilchen (Aug 25, 2006)

That's such a beautiful look, and your skin is simply amazing!


----------



## Midgard (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, you look great! And your skin is perfect!


----------



## pink_hearts (Aug 26, 2006)

I always look forward for your fotds, and they are always great! love the eyes


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

Lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peanut (Aug 27, 2006)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 28, 2006)

beautiful Jules! as always!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## SexyKitty (Aug 28, 2006)

gorgeous!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks gorgeous.  You have the face of a doll.


----------



## luvme4me (Aug 28, 2006)

I really love this look!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 28, 2006)

S
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pretty!


----------



## eckof (Aug 28, 2006)

Damn! You are so wonderful!


----------



## lovehouse (Aug 30, 2006)

i like you makeup 

iam from qatar


----------



## Joke (Aug 30, 2006)

Can I just say stunning?


----------

